# Help to identify concert music song title



## bluepincers (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I used to be from a wind ensemble during my school days and have played this song before. However many many years have passed and I have forgotten the title of the song. I would really appreciate if someone would recognize the song and its title. Thanks!

Here is a midi file of a section of the song which I made with the help of my phone (hope you dont mind the poor standard :lol

View attachment orchestra_midi_1372668047710.mid


----------

